# Anyone Ever Heard Of Vaan Konrad?



## tagluva

Hello,

Has anyone on this forum heard of Vaan Konrad. What country are they from? Are they reliable and good quality build/case/strap etc..

Thanks watch lovers


----------



## mach 0.0013137

tagluva said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone on this forum heard of Vaan Konrad. What country are they from? Are they reliable and good quality build/case/strap etc..
> 
> Thanks watch lovers


The movements are Chinese as I suspect the complete watches are, there`s a lot of similar items with fancy European sounding names on the market especially on ebay :wink2:


----------



## Walnuts

Sorry if this old bumping is against the rules but I didn't see the point in making a new thread if this one already exists. I kow this topic is nearly 2 years old so I'm wondering if anyone else has any more info about this. Just saw this watch on ebay










It's Â£73.99 and this is what it says about it



> AUTOMATIC Mens VAAN KONRAD 35 Jewel OPEN HEART Watch





> Full Technical Details:
> 
> - 316L stainless steel case (polished)
> 
> - 18ct gold plate trim
> 
> - black double stitched leather strap
> 
> - stainless steel buckle (polished)
> 
> - mineral crystal scratch resistant glass
> 
> - exhibition glass back
> 
> - permanent central-second hand (semi sweep)
> 
> - big calendar display window (automatic)
> 
> - month display dial (manual adjust)
> 
> - day of week display dial (automatic)
> 
> - all calendar options adjustable with side pushers
> 
> - luminescent hour & minute hands
> 
> - water resistant 3 ATM (30m/100ft)
> 
> - Automatic- 35 Jewel caliber
> 
> - watch weight inc strap 3oz (86gms)
> 
> - strap length MAX wrist fit approx 8.5inch (22cm)
> 
> - 20mm strap width (at lugs)
> 
> - watch width (widest point excluding crown) 1.65 inch (42mm)
> 
> - watch width (narrowest point) 1.5inch (38mm)
> 
> - watch thickness 0.6inch (15mm)


----------



## mel

I've a Stratosphere somewhat the same - looks like probably the same movement from the look and position of the sub dials - so if it is the same, it's got 39 day months :rofl2:

The date wheels go 1 to 3 and then 0 to 9 and work independently of each other. Obviously they don't know the rhyme :-

30 days Has September - -

but I've not found a 39 day month since I got it :lol:

OK as a timekeeper though, and you get what you pay for - Chinasian watch cheap as a bag of chips. :yes:

I'd say it's maybe 30 quid too dear mind you at Â£73.00 :yes:


----------



## sipnogard

I bought one about 3 years ago, wear it a fair bit and so far it has done everything you would expect from a watch. It says 21 jewel but never taken it apart to count them. Water resistant to 3 ATM and certainly handles the shower, swimming pool and days to the beach OK. Only problem I have had was the leather strap started to get smelly and damaged and that was replaced today for Â£9.99.

The only little niggle I have is the button that changes the month I find quite easy to depress by accident which means I can't rely on it to remind me of birthdays, but as I time keeper it is easily as accurate as my seiko automatic which cost more.


----------

